# Opinion : services to guitar builders



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A very simple question:

If you had a supplier in canada that offered manufacturing services for luthiers, what would you be looking for?

Custom freboards?

Guitar bodies ?

Necks?

Rosettes?

I'm not promoting a business, but since the luthier comunity is fairly small i'd like to know if there is a market for such services.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish there was someone in town I could bring a body to, and have them sink a decent neck pocket into the body, all lined up and everything. Precision routing is a bit beyond me. Shipping a body for such a service, however, starts to become pointless. For the cost of the shipping, back and forth, the service, and the wood itself, I'm better off just buying a pre-made body.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure you saw thread for my Les Ball? 

I found someone help, but I had to be pushy. If.i wasn't on a.phone, I'd link to the thread. 

The moral.of.my story is 'yes'. I could.use that service.


----------



## Cultosaurus (Feb 8, 2015)

a Les Paul body. Strats and Tele's coming out of everywhere, but LPs are hard to find. Finished or unfinished. There are a few on Ebay coming from China ... but ... yikes .... no name wood, glue, what ever else.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.canadianluthiersupply.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Cultosaurus (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Mooh. They have blanks, but no bodies. But I'll keep looking.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Cultosaurus said:


> a Les Paul body. Strats and Tele's coming out of everywhere, but LPs are hard to find. Finished or unfinished. There are a few on Ebay coming from China ... but ... yikes .... no name wood, glue, what ever else.


Fender bodies are fair game, but Gibson shapes are not. It's why they disappeared from Warmoth. If you do find someone selling them, it's likely because they Eye of Sauron hasn't seen them yet


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> Fender bodies are fair game, but Gibson shapes are not. It's why they disappeared from Warmoth. If you do find someone selling them, it's likely because they Eye of Sauron hasn't seen them yet


All they need is a slight shape modification. I'm surprised Warmoth hasn't done that. Check out Rondo. They sell lots of them with the body just slightly different. With most people you would have to have the two side by side to tell the difference.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> All they need is a slight shape modification. I'm surprised Warmoth hasn't done that. Check out Rondo. They sell lots of them with the body just slightly different. With most people you would have to have the two side by side to tell the difference.


"A slight body modification" sounds simple, but requires a lot of expensive lawyering (trust me  )


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> "A slight body modification" sounds simple, but requires a lot of expensive lawyering (trust me  )


How do people like Rondo and other legit sellers get around it?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> How do people like Rondo and other legit sellers get around it?


Lawyers and money! Gibson will send you a C&D even if your model is different enough because they know most people won't spend the effort/money to disagree.


----------

